# Crust-like parts on sides of beak?



## ChandlerP123 (7 mo ago)

Hi all,

During the past two weeks, I’ve noticed a little crust-like place on both sides of our bird’s beak. Would appreciate some insight as to what this potentially could be, as I’d like to keep her as healthy as possible (i.e. do we need to go to the vet or am I being overly protective....)
Eating habits/patterns have not changed, nor has general behavior.

Thank you for any thoughts on this!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes you need to take her to an avian vet for treatment of scaly face mites and soon, as this will not go away, it will only get worse and can cause disfigurement, do you have an avian vet?


----------



## ChandlerP123 (7 mo ago)

Oh no, my poor bud. Yes, we’ve been to one for a general wellness visit, so we’re established. Thank you so much, I’ll make an appointment in the morning.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad you can take her to the vet right away. The infestation is already pretty severe by the looks of it, but with treatment she'll recover fully. 

Best of luck at the vet!


----------



## ChandlerP123 (7 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> I'm so glad you can take her to the vet right away. The infestation is already pretty severe by the looks of it, but with treatment she'll recover fully.
> 
> Best of luck at the vet!


thank you so much for letting me know this is treatable and she can fully recover! I’m upset we missed this and it’s gotten so bad. Hoping to be able to get squeezed in tomorrow at the vet


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Were you able to get the appointment with your avian vet?
The scaly mites need to be treated right away with either ivermectin spot on treatment or Scatt for Birds spot on treatment.

Please let us know how things are progressing. 

Best wishes!*


----------



## ChandlerP123 (7 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Were you able to get the appointment with your avian vet?
> The scaly mites need to be treated right away with either ivermectin spot on treatment or Scatt for Birds spot on treatment.
> 
> Please let us know how things are progressing.
> ...


I did, thanks! However....the vet said he didn’t think it was scaly mites, and instead thought it was an infection or metabolic issue/disease. I voiced my concerns several times, but he felt the best course of action was bloodwork and X-rays, which I relented and agreed to. There seems to be an issue with the liver being larger than it should and the lungs being squished. Chandler didn’t handle the sedation well, and I had to leave her there for observation. we will have to give two meds twice a day for three weeks, then return for a follow up and THEN see if it’s scaly mites. I’m upset, but glad she’s being watched over.....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Was this an Avian Veterinarian?*


----------



## ChandlerP123 (7 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Was this an Avian Veterinarian?*


Yes!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

To be totally honest, even if there are other problems, it does look like face mites to me and in my opinion she should have treated for face mites first while doing the other treatment. Avian vets know that administering the treatment for scaly face mites, which is one dose of ivermectin applied on the skin between the wings, is all that’s needed to clear up an infection and will not hurt the bird if they do not have mites. “Waiting” to see if she has mites for real is only going to make it worse.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> To be totally honest, even if there are other problems, it does look like face mites to me and in my opinion she should have treated for face mites first while doing the other treatment. Avian vets know that administering the treatment for scaly face mites, which is one dose of ivermectin applied on the skin between the wings, is all that’s needed to clear up an infection and will not hurt the bird if they do not have mites. “Waiting” to see if she has mites for real is only going to make it worse.


I agree.


----------



## ChandlerP123 (7 mo ago)

Cody said:


> I agree.


I did try to pursue the mites route, and he kept insisting mites typically show on the feathers and since she wasn’t bothered by the feathers, it was probably something else liver-related. We have two prescriptions to give her and will be going for a follow-up in three weeks. All of me is hoping the meds will clear whatever the issue is, but deep down I feel like she’ll be suffering for more time. I’m at a loss right now, and watching her still struggle with the sedation from earlier just breaks my heart. giving lots of nice chats and will keep her close tonight in case anything happens.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

ChandlerP123 said:


> I did try to pursue the mites route, and he kept insisting mites typically show on the feathers and since she wasn’t bothered by the feathers, it was probably something else liver-related. We have two prescriptions to give her and will be going for a follow-up in three weeks. All of me is hoping the meds will clear whatever the issue is, but deep down I feel like she’ll be suffering for more time. I’m at a loss right now, and watching her still struggle with the sedation from earlier just breaks my heart. giving lots of nice chats and will keep her close tonight in case anything happens.


I’m not claiming to be an avian vet and nobody on the forums would claim that either but all serious budgie owners with significant experience know that scaly face mites first manifest as a crusty appearance around the beak and nares. This is really concerning to me and I’m worried that you may be getting ripped off. Ivermectin treatments are one dose and relatively inexpensive. If they convince people that they need blood work and X-rays then they can get more money. Additionally if any of the medicines are wide spectrum antibiotics her gut flora will be disturbed significantly so vets should only prescribe those if it is certain they have a bacterial infection.
Is there any way you could get a second opinion from another avian vet, even over the phone?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What are the name of the meds you were given and was it an avian vet? There is a type of mite that can get into the feathers but scaly face mites is not that type.


----------



## ChandlerP123 (7 mo ago)

Cody said:


> What are the name of the meds you were given and was it an avian vet? There is a type of mite that can get into the feathers but scaly face mites is not that type.


Baytril and milk thistle; it was an avian vet on the same team we saw initially to establish a well-bird exam


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Both of those meds are very commonly used, I am interested to know what the blood work shows, do they do the blood work in house or do they have to send it out?


----------



## ChandlerP123 (7 mo ago)

Cody said:


> Both of those meds are very commonly used, I am interested to know what the blood work shows, do they do the blood work in house or do they have to send it out?


The said the initial read of the bloodwork showed white cell counts in the higher end of the normal range, so the antibiotic was prescribed in case there was a low-grade infection. We had to bring her back this morning to the vet, as she wasn’t exhibiting usual personality and a few concerning issues. They gave more fluids and added an anti inflammatory to the regimen that we‘ll have to give as well. She’s still very quiet and low energy and honestly, I’m overwhelmed about this entire experience and feel like they created issues where there might not have been any while ignoring my initial concern. At this point, there aren’t other vets in the area who are accepting new patients, so I think we are stuck with waiting to go back in three weeks after the meds run their course..


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## ChandlerP123 (7 mo ago)

Cody said:


> Where are you located?


Near the Orlando, FL area.
The vet called this morning to check on Chandler, and said we should stick to the meds as metabolic issues can often present in similar ways to scaly mites, which is why he is treating first with these prescriptions. He later called back and said we could split a treatment of Ivermectin now and do the second dose when we go for the follow up in three weeks; I’m hoping to get her in this week for that so we can see if there is relief fo her! She’s still definitely not herself and this entire thing has been upsetting.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

The vet's latest recommendations sound much better  

Please let us know how she is doing soon!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear the vet is now treating for scaly mites.
What is your budgie's name?
Please be sure to update us in this thread with regard to the condition. 

I live in Central Florida as well. You didn't go to Winter Park Veterinarian Hospital with your budgie by any chance, did you?*


----------



## ChandlerP123 (7 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm glad to hear the vet is now treating for scaly mites.
> What is your budgie's name?
> Please be sure to update us in this thread with regard to the condition.
> 
> I live in Central Florida as well. You didn't go to Winter Park Veterinarian Hospital with your budgie by any chance, did you?*


Her name is Chandler - and yes, we’ve been going to WPV


----------

